# External battery pack



## tickprv (Oct 15, 2013)

Smartphones help a lot but most of them are with horrible battery life. So does mine. I'm thinking about pick up an external battery pack. I found tons of cheap battery packs on Amazon, either branded or unbranded. It's hard to decide which to buy. Anyone can suggest? What external battery packs are you using?


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought a bigger battery for my galaxy s3. It is a Hyperion 4200mAh. Had it for a year now and still get twice the battery life. It makes the phone a little thicker but it is better than dealing with an external battery pack. Plus I still have the stock battery I can use as a back up.


----------



## tickprv (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you! But I guess it would make my phone thicker. And I will have to detach the backcover and change the battery everytime it's power off. That's not a good idea for me. I would prefer external battery packs. I can just simply plug my phone in the device and get it to charge. And I can also use it on my other devices.


----------



## tickprv (Oct 15, 2013)

Finally ended up with the RAVPower 14000mAh. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/RAVPower-External-14000mAh-Incredible-Motorola/dp/B00EHEEFWY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1383037860&sr=8-2&keywords=ravpower+14000"]Amazon.com: RAVPower External Battery Pack External Battery Charger Pack (14000mAh Deluxe) for iPhone 5, 4S, 4, iPad 4, Mini;Samsung Galaxy S4, S3, S2, Note 2; HTC One, Incredible, Droid DNA; Motorola ATRIX, Droid; Google Nexus 4, Nexus 7, Nexus 10 - Matte Black: Cell Phones & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41%[email protected]@[email protected]@41%2BzcxJmHCL[/ame] Got it for $37.99 with the offered coupon code. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Install Advance Task Killer and Juice Defender!
My tablet runs a LOT longer with them running .....


----------

